# Franta



## Encolpius

Vážení, čirou náhodou jsem narazil ve slovníku na slovo *Franta*, kde slovník uvádí, že se jedná o domácké označení jména František, což mi bylo jasné, ale je tam poznámka, že "*někdy hanlivě*". Tak tomu už nerozumím. Takže může se stát, řeknu-li Františkovi "Franto!", že se urazí? 
Znáte nějaká jména, která zní hanlivě, která by měl člověk použít jen za zády toho dotyčného? Já jsem považoval "Anču" za hanlivé, ale asi není. 
Děkuju.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

ano, některá česká jména mohou míti - ve své zdomácnělé podobě - skutečně jiný, zpravidla pejorativní, význam:

Viz např. mužské jméno *Bohuslav*, *Bohouš*. Lidově řečený "*Bohoušek*" => *vypadat (vizuálně) jako gay, homosexuál etc*. 
Příklad:
_"Tak tyhle legíny nosit tedy nebudu! Vždyť v nich vypadám jako Bohoušek..." _

František, ani Anna dnes pejorativní nádech nemají, si myslím!

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den

ještě mě, prosím, v tomto kontextu napadá mužské jméno *Alois*.
Lidově řečený *"**Lojza, Lojzík**"* => *chovat se jako trdlo, nemehlo; vypadat jako mentálně retardovaný, postižený jedinec (idiot) etc.

*S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## Encolpius

Ano, pamatuju, jak Krampol jednou vyprávěl o nějakém Bohouškovi a pochopil jsem, že to může být nějaké gayské jméno. 
Ale moje otázka se týká Franty....


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

Františka jako mužské jméno opravdu pejorativně, vyloženě hanlivě nevnímám! 

Ale je také nutno sděliti, že v minulosti tomu mohlo býti úplně jinak (viz módní vlny, např.* "Jarmil"*)... U žen zase může býti, a to i nyní, velice negativně vnímána *Božena*, lidově "*Božka*" )!

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## Encolpius

Františka ani slovník ne, ale *Frantu*.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Franta nemá nijaký hanlivý nádech.
Anča také ne.
A mnohdy je to o vnímání samotné osoby, která se svým jménem honosí. Dejme tomu Gabriela. Některá si běžně nechává říkat Gábo, jinou to irituje. To samé Marie - Maruna.
Možná i Anna - Andula. Já zrovna vnímám Andulu hanlivě.


----------



## kuba kuba

Naprosto si představuju scénu, kdy má člověk gramlavé ruce a něco malého pokazí a druhý kroutí hlavou a s úsměvem mu říká "Ty si tež Franta...Dej mi to, ja to zrobim..(úsměv)"...

Ostatní jména;
neznám žádnou Annu, takže nemůžu říct, ale Anča mi přijde normální, pokud to vyloženě mluvčí neřekne v jasném dvojsmyslu s gumovou Ančou... 
Bohoušek jako gej...to bych asi nepochopil, jen to vyslovit se mi dost křiví huba znechucením, zní to dost čecháčsky..
Lojza... to používá jeden můj opavský kamarád docela dost ve smyslu nemotora, ale vždy s úsměvem (jakože to není ofenzivní, je to spíš k pousmání)

Souhlasím s Hrdlodusem u vnímání osob - třeba hodně Bár rozlišuje Bára a Barča. Znal jsem hned dvě, které se, když jsem je oslovil Báro, se mnou 2 dni nebavily


----------



## MamStrach

Já jsem starší ročník, a za mého mládí byl "Franta" eufemismus pro penis (pardon, správně česky je to pyj).


----------



## marsi.ku

Frantu taky nevnímám hanlivě, ani Anču. A jak už tady jiní zmiňovali, dost záleží na osobě samotné, já třeba znám jednu Magdu, která si nechává říkat Majda... Vnímání jmen bude asi hodně individuální, i když některé podoby jako Mařena vnímají asi všichni pejorativně. Hanlivější je také Jarouš, Jiřin. Hodně kreativní bývají děti, když potřebují, vždycky najdou nějakou nadávku na jakékoliv jméno, myslím, že koncovka -ák by mohla být častá i pro ženská jména - Marcela - Marcelák, Zuzana - Zuzaňák atd. Ale to už se dostáváme trochu jinam a mnozí možná budou mít jiný názor.


----------



## bibax

V souvislosti s Frantou mě napadlo sloveso "zfrantit". Nevím, kolikrát v  životě jsem to sloveso slyšel (pokud jsem je vůbec někdy slyšel ). Zajímavé je, že má pouze jeden výskyt na webu, musíte ale hledat tvar "zfrantil" (za chvíli to už budou 2 výskyty ). Daleko častější je samozřejmě "zvojtit".


Encolpius said:


> Vážení, čirou náhodou jsem narazil ve slovníku na slovo *Franta*, kde slovník uvádí, že se jedná o domácké označení jména František, což mi bylo jasné, ale je tam poznámka, že "*někdy hanlivě*". Tak tomu už nerozumím. Takže může se stát, řeknu-li Františkovi "Franto!", že se urazí?


Můžeš to zkusit ve Vatikánu. 

Trik je ale v tom, že "Franto", "Lojzo", apod. říkáš někomu, kdo se tak nejmenuje. Cítím v tom despekt, případně snahu vyvolat konflikt. Např. v hospodě při sledování hokeje: "Hele, Franto, nezacláněj!". Následuje: "Komu řikáš Franto, ty blbečku!", a je zaděláno na pěknou rvačku.


----------



## Encolpius

marsi.ku said:


> ... koncovka -ák by mohla být častá i pro ženská jména - Marcela - Marcelák, Zuzana - Zuzaňák atd. Ale to už se dostáváme trochu jinam a mnozí možná budou mít jiný názor.



Moc zajímavý komentář, nedávno jsme tu měli podobnou diskuzi na téma Evík. 




bibax said:


> V souvislosti s Frantou mě napadlo sloveso "zfrantit". Nevím, kolikrát v  životě jsem to sloveso slyšel (pokud jsem je vůbec někdy slyšel ). Zajímavé je, že má pouze jeden výskyt na webu, musíte ale hledat tvar "zfrantil" (za chvíli to už budou 2 výskyty ). Daleko častější je samozřejmě "zvojtit".
> 
> Můžeš to zkusit ve Vatikánu.
> 
> Trik je ale v tom, že "Franto", "Lojzo", apod. říkáš někomu, kdo se tak nejmenuje. Cítím v tom despekt, případně snahu vyvolat konflikt. Např. v hospodě při sledování hokeje: "Hele, Franto, nezacláněj!". Následuje: "Komu řikáš Franto, ty blbečku!", a je zaděláno na pěknou rvačku.



Také zajímavý komentář. Ale co znamená zfrantit? Zřejmě se nebude jednat o běžný výraz, že ano? A chápu ten kontext v hostinci.....


----------



## francisgranada

MamStrach said:


> Já jsem starší ročník, a za mého mládí byl "Franta" eufemismus pro penis (pardon, správně česky je to pyj).


Ďakujem pekne ...


----------



## Encolpius

A jakému zvířeti byste dali třeba jméno Franta? Mohl by se kůň jmenovat Franta? Pes (vlčák) asi těžko, že jo.... neznělo by to legračně? Franto, k noze!


----------



## kelt

Jo, lidská jména mohou působit vtipně; dost možná půjde o účel. Známých psi se jmenují třeba Lojza nebo Eliška – vždy se zasměju, když to slyším.


----------



## Encolpius

kelt said:


> Jo, lidská jména mohou působit vtipně; dost možná půjde o účel. Známých psi se jmenují třeba Lojza nebo Eliška – vždy se zasměju, když to slyším.



Ano, zajímavé, to platí i u nás, ale zajímavější je, že anglická lidská jména asi nebudou působit legračně ani v anglicky-mluvících zemích.... Bobby....


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> A jakému zvířeti byste dali třeba jméno Franta? ...


Milá otázka . K češtine sa neviem naozaj kompetentne vyjadriť, ale viem si predstaviť, že by som tak nazval napr. korytnačku, papagája, slona, somára (osla), opicu  ...

(osobne nevylučujem ani koňa, psa alebo mačku, ale v týchto prípadoch sme asi dosť ovplyvnení menami už zaužitými)


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> Ano, zajímavé, to platí i u nás, ale zajímavější je, že anglická lidská jména asi nebudou působit legračně ani v anglicky-mluvících zemích.... Bobby....


Tu asi hrá úlohu aj to, ako to meno/slovo znie. Možno _Robert _alebo _Paul _by pôsobili _legračně _aj v anglicky hovoriacich krajinách  ...


----------



## kirmakX6on

Encolpius said:


> Vážení, čirou náhodou jsem narazil ve slovníku na slovo *Franta*, kde slovník uvádí, že se jedná o domácké označení jména František, což mi bylo jasné, ale je tam poznámka, že "*někdy hanlivě*". Tak tomu už nerozumím. Takže může se stát, řeknu-li Františkovi "Franto!", že se urazí?
> Znáte nějaká jména, která zní hanlivě, která by měl člověk použít jen za zády toho dotyčného? Já jsem považoval "Anču" za hanlivé, ale asi není.
> Děkuju.


kolegové to už psali...to "někdy hanlivě" neznamená, že hanlivé je vlastní jméno Franta. Když řekneš Františkovi "Franto", v žádném případě se neurazí a nikdy to nevyzní hanlivě... Označení "Franta" ale můžeš dát i člověku, který se nejmenuje Franta. Viz třeba počítačová zkratka BFU, která znamená "běžný Franta uživatel" ...Franta tedy krom toho, že je to vlastní jméno, se používá jako mírně hanlivé označení pro věci neznalého (neinformovaného nebo bez schopností) člověka. V nadsázce lze tedy říct "ty seš taky Franta" např. i Petrovi...v situaci, kdy se mu něco nevede, přestože to není složité

podobně "Mařena" může slouži k označení jakékoli "prosté dívky", stejně jako "Anča" (opět mírně hanlivě - myslí se tím průměrná nezajímavá, nepříliš inteligentní holka, taky se dá říct "buchta") 
podobně "Mánička" je označení zas naivní infantilní dívky
...jinak Mařena i Mánička jsou varianty jména Marie.

podobně lze říct člověku, že "je nevěřící Tomáš" -- pokud se kritizuje (s dávkou nadsázky a mírného humoru) přehnaná nedůvěřivost někoho

taky se používá i to s tím Lojzou (trdlo), stejně tak souhlasím s tvarem "zvojtit" a s "Bohouškem"


----------



## Encolpius

kirmakX6on said:


> kolegové to už psali...to "někdy hanlivě" neznamená, že hanlivé je vlastní jméno Franta. Když řekneš Františkovi "Franto", v žádném případě se neurazí a nikdy to nevyzní hanlivě... Označení "Franta" ale můžeš dát i člověku, který se nejmenuje Franta....



To jsem chtěl slyšet...


----------

